# Gifting AGR points



## Rail Freak (Feb 11, 2020)

I have nieces that I'd like to help come visit their father (my brother)! Can I somehow gift my points to them? They live in Washington State. & he lives in Florida.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes, it will cost you $10 per 1,000 points transferred.

Link: https://www.amtrak.com/guestrewards/buy-transfer-points/sharepoints.html

It's usually better to just redeem the points for a ticket in their name instead.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2020)

As DA said, you could transfer the needed points to then for $10 per 1,000 points (assuming its 15,000 points, it would cost $150 per ticket to make the transfers). Or you could just redeem the needed points from your account and obtain the tIcket(s) in their name(s). That would cost you $-0-!

My own opinion is that $150 in the example could be used better - say for a restaurant meal, a day at an amusement park, a boat tour, etc...


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 11, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> As DA said, you could transfer the needed points to then for $10 per 1,000 points (assuming its 15,000 points, it would cost $150 per ticket to make the transfers). Or you could just redeem the needed points from your account and obtain the tIcket(s) in their name(s). That would cost you $-0-!
> 
> My own opinion is that $150 in the example could be used better - say for a restaurant meal, a day at an amusement park, a boat tour, etc...


OK, didn't know how it works! So I would just make reservations in their names? Probably better to make reservations over the phone!???


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes, just call up AGR and say “I would like to redeem an award from A to B for “Amanda”.” There will be no problem.

You can print up a “gift certificate” to send to her saying something like:


This is redeemable for a trip to FL whenever is best for you. Just let (me) know when you would like to travel, and I’ll obtain your ticket!


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 11, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> Yes, just call up AGR and say “I would like to redeem an award from A to B for “Amanda”.” There will be no problem.
> 
> You can print up a “gift certificate” to send to her saying something like:
> 
> ...


Thanx Dave!


----------



## oregon pioneer (Feb 12, 2020)

Yep, you can buy a ticket with your points for *anyone*. Just give the agent the name you would like on the ticket. A good example, when I did not have enough points to buy my last cross country trip all the way, I called up AGR and asked them to use Hubby's points for a certain segment in my name, and to link the reservations so the connection would be guaranteed.

Of course, I had to have Hubby's permission to do this, and to be an authorized user on his AGR account, LOL. And FYI, my sister has used her airline points to buy tickets for me to go on a trip with her! It works the same way -- the points owner (or authorized account user) books a ticket, gives the agent the name to put on it. I believe on the Amtrak site there is even a screen where you list the passengers, and I am not sure, but I'll bet you can take care of it right there.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 12, 2020)

I have done the same thing with airline miles. 

I have redeemed for numerous tickets for my sisters. I have also redeemed for a friend - and also for my sister’s ex-fiancé to go to Europe and Asia.

Also, I have redeemed AGR points and coupons for friends.

So you see it does not even need to be someone related to you.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 12, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> I have done the same thing with airline miles. I have redeemed for numerous tickets for my sisters. I have also redeemed for a friend - and also for my sister’s ex-fiancé to go to Europe and Asia. Also, I have redeemed AGR points and coupons for friends. So you see it does not even need to be someone related to you.


It's true you can redeem tickets for almost anyone, but if the airline thinks you're working with a reseller service it can void the tickets and recall any remaining points. Trying to get your points and tickets back can be nearly impossible. I'm not sure how well Amtrak tracks this sort of activity.


----------



## Brian Battuello (Feb 13, 2020)

I do it all the time with no problems. Just don't make a big deal of it on social media. Amtrak is watching...


----------

